# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Ηλεκτρονικά Εξαρτήματα >  >  ARDUINO. Διάφορα.

## sotron1

Arduino.

Διάφορα. Πωλούνται όπως στις φωτογραφίες, μερικά είναι και σφραγισμένα, όλα δουλεύουν. Είναι αρκετά και δεν μπορώ να τα ονομάσω ένα, ένα. Μπορείτε εάν θέλετε να έρθετε να τα δείτε. 

Αισθητήρια θερμοκρασίας, υγρασίας, πομποί-δέκτες RF, 2 οθόνες, καλώδια σύνδεσης προγραμματισμού, ακροδέκτες και πλακέτες κατασκευών, κ.λ.π.

Πρέπει να κοστίζουν όλα μαζί γύρω στα 150 ευρώ. Υπάρχουν και άλλες φωτογραφίες αλλά το σύστημα δεν μου επιτρέπει πάνω από 6.




Τιμή 80 ευρώ

Τηλ : 6955089364


DSC_5341.jpgDSC_5317 (1).jpgDSC_5318.jpgDSC_5319.jpgDSC_5320.jpgDSC_5321.jpg

----------

